# Canadian Haunted Attractions Conference



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

www.canadahaunts.ca

Friday the 13th(!) - 15th in Hamilton, Ontario.

I am calling out all my friends in the Northeast and assorted 'Northern' states to get to Hamilton, Ontario in 2 weeks and attend the Canadian Haunted Attractions Convention. We all know those wacky Canadians all ride polar bears, eat poutine at Tim Horton's, drink beer, watch hockey and say "eh?" a lot, but I have also been told that they are expecting to scare the @$^#out of you if you dare attend their convention.

I'll be there...will YOU?


----------

